# how many ?s



## lilith88 (Jan 8, 2014)

How many questions were on your nremt?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121

That link has a bunch of members info on how many questions they had and if they passed or failed.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2014)

lilith88 said:


> How many questions were on your nremt?


 

I had to answer every single question the first time I took the NREMT.

/It was precomputer


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2014)

lilith88 said:


> How many questions were on your nremt?



Typically anything in the 70s or 120s is a Fail.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Typically anything in the 70s or 120s is a Fail.


 
Typically anything in the 70s mean you either completely failed the exam or crushed it. Anything in the 120s means your borderline either way. There's no real rule that says 70s = failure.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2014)

I realize that, was hoping he didn't...


----------



## jeremy83 (Jan 11, 2014)

*150 the first time, 82 the second - Paramedic*

My first attempt was 150 and I knew I didn't do well.  My second was 82 and knowing that I got the last one right was a huge relief! This was my for Paramedic test.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 11, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Typically anything in the 70s or 120s is a Fail.




I believe the medic test makes you take at least 70 questions as the minimum.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 11, 2014)

lilith88 said:


> How many questions were on your nremt?




I believe the standards are different between the different provider levels. I believe the EMT can end as early as around 40 questions and the medic can end as early as around 70.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I believe the medic test makes you take at least 70 questions as the minimum.



Oh, awesome! Thanks!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Typically anything in the 70s or 120s is a Fail.



I got a 76 and passed. Maybe they messed up and meant to fail me.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I got a 76 and passed. Maybe they messed up and meant to fail me.






JPINFV said:


> Typically anything in the 70s mean you either completely failed the exam or crushed it. Anything in the 120s means your borderline either way. There's no real rule that says 70s = failure.






STXmedic said:


> I realize that, was hoping he didn't...



But you're probably right, I'm sure they messed up.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Typically anything in the 70s or 120s is a Fail.



I guess that means you either got 90 something or were a paper test guy.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I guess that means you either got 90 something or were a paper test guy.



Wow. Read the comment directly above your most recent. It was in jest. It sees fairly obvious after I replied to JP, but apparently I should have simplified it more.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2014)

Next time you're in "Cali", we should grab a beer. 
Forum conversation doesn't seem to bode well for us.
I have to believe you're more likable in person.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Wtf is "Cali"?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Wtf is "Cali"?


There you go, now we are getting close to the same page.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

lilith88 said:


> How many questions were on your nremt?



All of them.


----------



## Brevi (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I realize that, was hoping he didn't...


Why would you try to deceive him?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Brevi said:


> Why would you try to deceive him?



You're right. That was wrong of me. I feel like a terrible person, but I now see the error of my ways. I mean, what if he just took my word for it and never checked?? He may have never known that he passed!! 









:blink:


----------



## Brevi (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You're right. That was wrong of me. I feel like a terrible person, but I now see the error of my ways. I mean, what if he just took my word for it and never checked?? He may have never known that he passed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come towards the light STXmedic!




h34r:


----------

